# Fields of Honor 2009 in Des Moines, Iowa



## dm4hire (Aug 20, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Just wanted to let everyone know that Fields of Honor is fast approaching in Des Moines, Iowa.  The convention will be held September 25-27th at Stoney Creek Inn.

This years gaming will include Living Forgotten Realms and Pathfinder.  For further information about the convention follow the link above and look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## dm4hire (Aug 29, 2009)

We've added some door prizes that will be given away.  The role-playing prize will be the Pathfinder Core Rulebook.


----------



## dm4hire (Sep 12, 2009)

Just a friendly reminder that Fields of Honor is in two weeks for those in the Iowa area interested in attending or those up for travelling to Des Moines from out of state.


----------

